# Esclusione di qualche programma dall'aggiornamento

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, ho una curiosità. Se per qualche motivazione, magari un pacchetto in blocco causato da il mancato aggiornamento di un altro, posto cronologicamente dopo, blocca l'intero aggiornamento, posso escludere tale pacchetto e procedere?

----------

## sabayonino

certo. sempre se tutte le dipendenze non creano ulteriori blocchi

utilizzando con  'emerge' il parametro "--exclude" (stessa sintassi di rsync)

Esempio : aggiornare il world ma non i drivers nvidia (o altro pacchetto/i)

```
# emerge -uDa @world --exclude=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
```

o con più esclusioni :

```
# emerge -uDa @world --exclude=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers --exclude=net-im/skype
```

o semplicemnete espandendo la variabile di esclusione

```
emerge -uDa @world --exclude={x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers,net-im/skype}
```

puoi indicare anche una specifica versione nel caso il pacchetto sia multislot oppure semplicemnete il solo nome del pacchetto

```
# bla bla --exclude={nvidia-drivers,skype,qterminal-0.7.1}
```

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quello che dice sabayonino e' giusto, ma una volta finito l'aggiornamento dovresti mettere a posto il problema se no nel tempo rischi che si accavallano problemi.

----------

## zar Marco

Ok provo a spiegare il mio problema voglio fare un aggiornamento ma dava in blocco ffmpeg causato da libav, provo ad escludere ffmpeg ma niente, allora elimino libav, rilancio l'aggiornamento e mi da questo https://pastebin.com/wRMcawDC

Modificato, alla fine ho capito di no riuscire a fare stare tuttoLast edited by zar Marco on Tue Jul 25, 2017 1:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi usare wgetpaste per gli output lunghi perche' il forum permette solo tot caratteri per post, altrimenti tronca il messaggio.

----------

## sabayonino

il discorso qui è diverso.

il tuo posto l'ho inteso come un a cosa provvisoria (e alla fine lo è) mentre il tuo è un problema dicompilazione

il tuo problema è questo

```
 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

 

  (kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.12.3:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    kde-apps/kde-l10n required by @selected

 
```

kde-l10n è stato rimosso. la localizzazione in kde viene risolta in altro modo

disinstalla  kde-l10n

```
# emerge -C kde-l10n
```

assicurati che nel make.conf siano setatte correttamente le due variabili

LINGUAS="it"

L10N="it"

Ovviamente adattate per la localizzazione che desideri ottenere dai vari programmi.

e prosegui con l'aggiornamento bello profondo :

```
# emerge -uDN --with-bdeps=y --keep-going @world --ask
```

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, allora kde l10n l'ho eliminato, in make.conf avevo già settato così 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="X -gnome-keyring git subversion 3dfx actl libav static-lib eudev policykit example introspection jit pam test dbus nls -debug \

     selinux -static-libs wpa_supplicant bluetooth cairo gtk kde \

     mozilla nmap opengl png ursers a52 truetype plasma -qt4 qt5 openssl \

     dvd pulseaudio wifi alsa alsa-plugin cdr zlib -libproxy -nls -qlm networkmanager  ssl -gnutls  curl openssl"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 sse3 3dnow 3dnowext avx avx2 fma3 fma4  mmxext sse4_1  sse4_2 ssse3 xop"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ rsync://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

L10N="it it_IT"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask y --verbose y --keep-going y"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ rsync://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

va bene? ora provo a fare l'aggiornamento profondo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

in L10N="it it_IT" puoi togliere it_IT che non esiste quindi inutile

----------

## zar Marco

OK, tolto il it_IT, lancio l'aggiornamento, ma soliti blocchi di FFMPEG dovuti da libav. Dopo una ricerca, ho letto di lanciare un aggiornamento escludendo la USE libav, così 

```
USE="-libav" emerge -DuN @world --autounmask-write 
```

ora sta aggiornando 809 pacchetti, vediamo come procede   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Meglio che metti quella use flag (-libav), una volta finito l'update, direttamente nel make.conf altrimenti prossima volta avrai lo stesso problema.

Mettere USE davanti a emerge lo fa valere solo per quella sessione di emerge

----------

## sabayonino

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  metti quella use flag (-libav), direttamente nel make.conf 

 

# Globale

```
# euse -D libav
```

#Specifica per pacchetto

```
# euse -D libav -p media-video/ffmpeg
```

-D = disabilita (Disable)

-E = abilita (Enable)

----------

## zar Marco

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    metti quella use flag (-libav), direttamente nel make.conf  
> 
> # Globale
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sì l'ho già inserita in make.conf, ora sta aggiornando con l'esclusione di quella flag

----------

## sabayonino

 :Very Happy:   era per indicare che puoi editare la variabile USE anche in quel modo (oppure utilizzando ufed)

occhio però che se utilizzi ulteriori variabili in USE , queste verranno "converite"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zar Marco

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>   era per indicare che puoi editare la variabile USE anche in quel modo (oppure utilizzando ufed)
> 
> occhio però che se utilizzi ulteriori variabili in USE , queste verranno "converite"  

 

Ti ringrazio, accetto sempre con piacere i consigli, così imparo. Me lo segno subito

----------

